# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى اعلان:  اعلان عن افتتاح القسم الامازيغي

## امير الصمت

_ 
الصلاة والسلام على أنبياء الله وجميع مرسليه وعلى صحبهم ومن إتبعهم بإحسان
 إلى يوم الدين من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضله الله فلا 
هاديا له السلام على من إتبع الهدى__.وبعد. 
تحية قلبية  يغمرها الحب و الإخاء لكل أعضاء وزوار منتدى المغرب المحمول
في البداية أحب أن أشكر كل أعضاء المنتدى  والمشرفين والاداريين على جهودهم في انجاح هذا الصرح العظيم و الذي
 سيضل شامخا بحمد الله و رعايه و بمجهوداتكم طبعا . 
تم بحمد الله افتتاح القسم الأمازيغي و هذا القسم   سيكون مخصص للتعرف على الثقافة الأمازيغية 
العادات والتقاليد وكيف وأين يعيش الأمازيغ وكل مايتعلق بها  ؟ _  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
مع تحياتى للجميع بالتوفيق
 ادارة المنتدى

----------


## GSM-AYA

*مبروك على الافتتاح.........*

----------


## Fannan1

*بارك الله فيك اخي حسين 
على الطرح المميز
والف مبروك افتتاح القسم الامازيغي*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مبروك علينا افتتاح القسم
وشكرا لك حبيبى حسين

----------


## hassan riach

مبروك على الافتتاح

----------


## محمد السيد

*الف مبروك افتتاح القسم*

----------


## seffari

*مبروك على الافتتاح*

----------


## salinas

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## bouhelal

مبروك على الافتتاح

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*مبروك افتتاح*

----------


## ighdriss

*مبروك افتتاح*

----------


## gsm_bouali

**  *
مبروك افتتاح*

----------


## ستارالعراق

مبروك الافتتاح

----------


## brucelee08

جيد شكرا جزيلا

----------


## stoun34

ازوووول

----------


## amadeus

انا مشترك جديد ارجو ان يكون وجودي معكم مفيدا

----------

